# Opinions on my site?



## wesd (Feb 15, 2007)

Hay guys i just got restarted in photography, and i have web background so iv started getting some of my older work online.  the site is:
Http://www.geocities.com/wesleydelaney/photo.html
I do a lot of work with nature, and the out doors.  One of my favorate subjects are old barns for black and white shots.  I was just woundering what you guys though of my site.
Wes


----------



## Mikeserver (Feb 17, 2007)

Must say you did try to make a good web and it is on its way.

However, even in the first page, I already lost myself in reading it: dark blue words with full black background makes most words are not readable....

This will drives many visitor shy away immediately...


----------



## wesd (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool man, thanks that is exactly what i was looking for.  Also thank you for checking it out.
Wes


----------



## Palgie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey wesd

i just noticed that your directory is open when you visit here 

http://www.geocities.com/wesleydelaney/

if you rename photo.html to index.html it will stop this problem unless you want to keep this directory open but i wouldnt recommend it.

also i agree with what mike said, im guessing you have changed it since he gave some feedback, however im not realy a good fan of the color scheme your using at the moment they dont realy go well together (red and green) if you were to use the same background as you had before, like black for example then just changed the color of the text to a shade of grey or white it would go well together im not sure if its just me as i am partially colorblind to green and red might just be me but im not a fan sorry, however i think if you keep working on it and doing some changes you will get there in the end.


----------



## mr e (Feb 19, 2007)

Some thoughts,

First, as Palgie said, change photo.html to index.html, or at least create an empty index.html file so people can't peruse your files.

Second, If you're serious about having a web page, I definitely recommend getting off of Geocities, that banner the have on the side isn't all that attractive.

Then, I would recommend getting rid of the border around the images that are links using either <a...><img...border="0">...</a> or a CSS solution

a img
{border: 0px;​}


Then, I would look here http://www.google.com/search?q=color+scheme and find a color scheme generator (you don't have to, but it helps) to get a pleasing color scheme going, red, blue, and purple on green is a little awkward on the eyes 

And finally, I would create thumbnails of your images that link to full versions and put them in a table for a nicer layout.

Good start, and I hope that helps some


----------



## wesd (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks guys im working on makeing some changes today.
Wes


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 21, 2007)

Like Palgie said, the red on green is not working.  It's sort of 3D.  Geocities has gone way downhill in the past several years.  (I'm not sure when they started putting up that ugly banner on the side, but in the midnineties, I remember their pages weren't quite so ad-heavy.)  A nice alternative is Freewebs.com.  Their ads are very discreet.


----------



## wesd (Feb 25, 2007)

Hows the bandwith at freewebs.com?
Wes


----------

